# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  لو تلفونك مع ديل "...." ادخل وحمل ثيم سكواها  او العجب

## طوكراوي

*انوع الاجهزة
Nokia   2700 classic,   2700c,   2710 Navigation,   2710c,   2730 classic,   2730c,   3120 classic,   3208,   3208 classic,   3208c,   3600 slide,   3600s,   3610 fold,   3610a,   3710 fold,   3720,   3720 classic,   5000,   5130 Xpress Music,   5130 XpressMusic,   5220 Xpress Music,   5220 XpressMusic,   5300,   5300 Xpress Music,   5310 Xpress Music,   5310 XpressMusic,   5330,   5330 Mobile TV,   5330 MobileTV,   5330 Xpress Music,   5330 XpressMusic,   5610 Xpress Music,   5610 XpressMusic,   6126,   6131,   6131 NFC,   6133,   6208 classic,   6208c,   6212 classic,   6216 classic,   6233,   6234,   6263,   6265,   6265i,   6267,   6270,   6275,   6275 CDMA,   6275i,   6275i CDMA,   6280,   6282,   6288,   6300,   6300i,   6301,   6303 classic,   6303c,   6303ci,   6303i classic,   6350,   6500,   6500 Classic,   6500 Slide,   6500c,   6500s,   6555,   6600 fold,   6600 slide,   6600i slide,   6600i Slide,   6700,   6700 classic,   6700c,   6750 Mural,   7020,   7100 Supernova,   7100s,   7210 Supernova,   7230,   7310 Supernova,   7310c,   7310s,   7370,   7373,   7390,   7500 Prism,   7510 Supernova,   7510a,   7610 Supernova,   7610s,   7900 Prism,   8600 Luna,   8800 Arte,   8800 Carbon Arte,   8800 Gold Arte,   


التحميل
skwaha.nth


او 

Ownskin: Free Nokia, SonyEricsson, Mobile Theme, Android Live Wallpaper, Mobile Flash.
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*التحميل 
Ownskin: Free Nokia, SonyEricsson, Mobile Theme, Android Live Wallpaper, Mobile Flash.

او
agab.nth

او ثيم عن جميع لاعبي المريخ 

اتفضل

http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=si0aP86x
*

----------


## Deimos

*هوووووووووي يا طوكراوي أنا حنزل ثيم العجب لو ما إشتغل معاي حفتح فيك بلاغ عديل ...

يا أخوي إتصرف تلفوني مافي مع الجماعة ديل ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)     ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏الدسكو, ‏جاميكا

 جاميكا وينك يا راجل إختفيت إنت ومايقومابي 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*روووووووعه والله ما قصرت تب
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*اسمعني ياخ عاوزك تعمل لي ثيم بالللوقو حقي ده ياخ لو ممكن
والله تكون ما قصرت تب
فكرت انا اعمل ثيم من فتره بس غلبني وما عرفت بعملوهو كيف
الشغله غلبتني
لو عرفت بسوهو كيف 
تاني بملا ليكم المنتدى ثيمات
الحاجه دي عاجباني عند ناس برشلونة
بظبطو ثيمات زي الترتيب

اقتراح :

ياريت تعملو منتدى للثيمات والتصاميم والخلفيات المريخية للموبايل
لو امكن
رايك شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

هوووووووووي يا طوكراوي أنا حنزل ثيم العجب لو ما إشتغل معاي حفتح فيك بلاغ عديل ...

يا أخوي إتصرف تلفوني مافي مع الجماعة ديل ...



ههههههههههه
مابشتغل عندك لو تلفونك مافي
بس حاعمل ليك واحد مخصوص انشاءالله بكرة
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

روووووووعه والله ما قصرت تب



 انشاءالله اشتغل عندك
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

اسمعني ياخ عاوزك تعمل لي ثيم بالللوقو حقي ده ياخ لو ممكن
والله تكون ما قصرت تب
فكرت انا اعمل ثيم من فتره بس غلبني وما عرفت بعملوهو كيف
الشغله غلبتني
لو عرفت بسوهو كيف 
تاني بملا ليكم المنتدى ثيمات
الحاجه دي عاجباني عند ناس برشلونة
بظبطو ثيمات زي الترتيب

اقتراح :

ياريت تعملو منتدى للثيمات والتصاميم والخلفيات المريخية للموبايل
لو امكن
رايك شنو ؟



 الموضوع ماخطير في برنامج بتعمل بيهو الثيمات 
وفي موقع في النت كمان
بس محتاج برنامج فوتوشوب عشان تقطيع الصور بمقاسات معينة للثيم 
ممكن مرة تانية اشرح ليك الموضوع بالتفصيل الممل

واقتراحك مافيهو كلام وريتنا والله
اتمنى الادارة توافق عليهو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*لا اشتغل تمام فل الفل

ملاحظة:
كمية اللون الاحمر اعتقد كتيره في الاطار لو خففتو شويه واتجدعت فيهو بظلال وحركات يكون تمام
لكن ميه ميه

انت بتعملو بشنو بالفلاش مكس ول بشنو..؟
عاوز اتعلم القصه دي..
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*التصميم بالفوتوشوب والتقطيع ده ما عندي فيهو اي عوجة تب
دي انساك منها
اي شئ بالفوتوشوب ده بقدر ليهو
الكلام البرنامج التاني
عموما المريه الجايه جيب لي البرنامج وانزله من وين واسم الموقع البعمل الثيمات
تكون ما قصرت تب.

كل الود يا طوكراوي
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

لا اشتغل تمام فل الفل

ملاحظة:
كمية اللون الاحمر اعتقد كتيره في الاطار لو خففتو شويه واتجدعت فيهو بظلال وحركات يكون تمام
لكن ميه ميه

انت بتعملو بشنو بالفلاش مكس ول بشنو..؟
عاوز اتعلم القصه دي..



 عندي برنامج اسمو make themes وفي برنامج بنزل في النوكيا n73 بعمل الثيمات برضو

وشكرا على الملاحظات
بس انا مشكلتي تلفوني n73 يعني مابقدر اجرب الثيم لو ما بدعم ال n73 
لكن بحاول اعالج المشكلة دي

ودي كانت تجربة اولى الجايات اكيد اجمل
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

ههههههههههه
مابشتغل عندك لو تلفونك مافي
بس حاعمل ليك واحد مخصوص انشاءالله بكرة



ألف شكر يا زعيم ... والله تكون ما قصرت ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

اقتراح :

ياريت تعملو منتدى للثيمات والتصاميم والخلفيات المريخية للموبايل
لو امكن
رايك شنو ؟




الحبيب الدسكو يوجد منتدي التصميم وإبداعات الأعضاء ، و منتدي الكمبيوتر والإنترنت وأجهزة الجيل الثالث ... يمكن نقل المواضيع إلي القسمين المعنيين فيما بعد ...
*

----------


## fanan

*3310 موجود
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

3310 موجود



 هههههههه
تعال نعمل ليك ثيم من خشب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا على الروائع ياطوكراوي يامبدع

*

----------


## طوكراوي

*العفو ياكسلاوي وهاك ده كمان

http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=si0aP86x
*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*لاكن الاخير دا مبالغة
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*تسلم يا ود الزعيم 
وبالمناسبة الثيم ده 2011 
فيهو اللاعبين الموجودين في الكشف حاليا فقط
بما فيهم المحترفين وحسام البدري
بس ادخلت وارغو المعار لانو حايرجع قريبا
                        	*

----------

